# Breeding ackies anyone?



## Bryony (Jul 19, 2004)

hay there,
Well you all know that i fell in love with ridge tail monitors.........
well i am making room for one now and was wondering when the next 'batch' of hatchlings are comming up?

Is anyone breeding them this year?

thanx guys


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey Bryony,
Sorry I am not breeding ackies.

Ackies are capable of producing several clutches a year, and if kept in the right way, will breed year round. So you should be able to expect at least one clutch of ackies floating around within the next month. Also have you tried URS? They usually have them...and for good price!


----------



## NoOne (Jul 19, 2004)

Bryony get the best looking ackies you can find, they a like beardies now so anything nice stands out from the rest.
Theres some nice reds for sale on the herp trader, not sure if they are still avalible but definately worth a look.
As Brodie said they will be everywhere soon and you won't have any trouble getting normal ackies.


----------



## Bryony (Jul 19, 2004)

cool, thanx guys

i'll just wait it out...... but i'm toooo excited!!!!!
ahhhhhh
damn hugsta look what you have done.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

Monitors are more addictive then snakes I rekon.... I currently have 7  Im broke now though hehe


----------



## Ricko (Jul 19, 2004)

i must admit i had been wanting ackies for ages until a couple of weeks ago when i got 4, and now i want a spencers monitor as they are awesome looking (only seen pics so far unfortunetly) oh i also had varanus gouldi for a while as well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

Spencers are big and ugly as adults


----------



## NoOne (Jul 19, 2004)

Not all spencers are ugly as adults


----------



## Ricko (Jul 19, 2004)

from what i have seen they dont look too bad, i dont wanna go with what all my mates down here have which is lacey's and i want something diff, but not yet as i have commited myself to a hatchy pair of bhp's at the end of the year sometime.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

Yes
hehe na, all the ones I have seen in the flesh as adults were disgusting looking, but I have seen some pics of nice ones in books. They look so cool as juvies though!!

Sorry Bryony!
Oh also, you could try Roy Pails, his are a bit expensive but would be good animals!! Probably worth the investment!


----------



## Bryony (Jul 19, 2004)

roy pails have a website?
i get a bit confused with all of them


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 19, 2004)

URS ( http://reptile.senet.com.au/price.htm ) is currently selling Spencers for $450


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

Sure does
http://www.pailsforscales.com/


----------



## Bryony (Jul 19, 2004)

thanx guys!!!


----------



## Bryony (Jul 19, 2004)

if ackies can breed so many times a year.....
why are they $350+?
just wondering......


----------



## Magpie (Jul 19, 2004)

$350+ for ackies?
They'd want to be flourescent.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

Reds


----------



## Bryony (Jul 19, 2004)

just for good colours they are $350?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

I would pay that for reds for sure, normal ackies 200, maybe 250


----------



## Bryony (Jul 19, 2004)

i actually havn't seen a normal ackie b4.......
only red phase.....
pics?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

Yellow ackies 
http://www.diamondreptile.com/yellow_ackies.html

red ackies
http://www.kingsnake.com/donpatterson/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=207


----------



## Bryony (Jul 19, 2004)

which is the 'normal' ackie?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

From what I have seen this is the most common phase in captivity http://www.kingsnake.com/oz/lizards/monitors/vabrachy.htm


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

I could be wrong though hehe


----------



## Bryony (Jul 19, 2004)

coolio
thanx for that


----------



## herptrader (Jul 19, 2004)

Baritji said:


> Yellow ackies
> http://www.diamondreptile.com/yellow_ackies.html
> 
> red ackies
> http://www.kingsnake.com/donpatterson/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=207



The Yellow Ackies link was selling an adult pair for US$700 ... That is around AU$950.

So Baritji, do you know of good photos on the net of Baritji's? If the Herpetafauna article you co authored is anything to go by these would make excellent captives.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey,
yeah they are cool animals to keep, thats for sure. There is a nice pic of one of my males in my gallery on this site, but I cant seem to get the gallery's to work!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

Oh and I just re-read ya post, I didnt co-author the article. That was 2 of my good friends though grant and gavin, who have both bred baritji succesfuly many times. Im Brodie


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 19, 2004)

There is a Good petshop down here with 2 six month akies for $200 each


----------



## Bryony (Jul 19, 2004)

pity i'm not in SA


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

I will ask the guys at TWP for ya bry, they are pretty well connected and might be able to get a good price!


----------



## Bryony (Jul 19, 2004)

oh that would be excellento!!!!!
i'm really keen to get 1....or mayby a pair.......
i have started making room for them and i'm all excited about them!!!


----------



## NoOne (Jul 19, 2004)

If you wait until hatching starts theres going to be alot around, i wouldn't be surprised if they were $200 or less this season, they wouldn't be the nicest ackies though.
Normal ackies are just pale brown color with not much pattern, some people sell these as yellows which they are not.


----------



## sobrien (Jul 19, 2004)

Speaking of ackies, has anyone kept Merten's Water monitors? (sorry to hijack your post) I'd be fasinated to learn about their husbandry.


----------



## Bryony (Jul 19, 2004)

sobrien said:


> (sorry to hijack your post)




no your not :cry: otherwise you wouldn't of :cry:


----------



## hugsta (Jul 19, 2004)

> Speaking of ackies, has anyone kept Merten's Water monitors? (sorry to hijack your post) I'd be fasinated to learn about their husbandry.


Me too sobrien, I'd love to have some, even the missus likes em, that's gotta be a bonus. mmmmmm a nice trio of mertens oh yeh!!!!!!


----------



## Greg (Jul 19, 2004)

You saw a normal Ackie at my place on Saturday Bryony. Unless of course you were busy trying to smuggle out that Murray Darling you had around your neck. :wink:


----------



## hugsta (Jul 19, 2004)

Have you checked to see if there is still two Greg.........


----------



## Bryony (Jul 19, 2004)

Greg said:


> You saw a normal Ackie at my place on Saturday Bryony. Unless of course you were busy trying to smuggle out that Murray Darling you had around your neck. :wink:


i didn't think you would notice
lol
he he he
i know i'm bad  

i was overly excited by all of these new slithery friends of mine!!!


----------



## hugsta (Jul 19, 2004)

> i was overly excited by all of these new slithery friends of mine!!!


Geeez thanks Bryony, we love you too!!!!! LOL


----------



## sobrien (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm sorry Bryony, you're right.
Muahahaha


----------



## saikrett (Jul 19, 2004)

all this talk has got me reading, whats everyones opinion on this:
"It is generally agreed (among the dwarf monitor breeders in the u.s.) that baby Ackies determine their gender according to social group after hatching."

taken from http://www.proexotics.com/care_ackie.html


----------



## herptrader (Jul 19, 2004)

Baritji said:


> Oh and I just re-read ya post, I didnt co-author the article. That was 2 of my good friends though grant and gavin, who have both bred baritji succesfuly many times. Im Brodie



Sorry Brodie,

I had thought you were Grant.

I was very tempted when Gavin sold his breeding set up a while back. They ended up selling quick and I am left with regrets. Mind you they are probably not on the Vic schedules anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

Gday,
No worries. Yeah they are awesome animals, similar to ackies yet..so different!! Very cool


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 20, 2004)

> all this talk has got me reading, whats everyones opinion on this:
> "It is generally agreed (among the dwarf monitor breeders in the u.s.) that baby Ackies determine their gender according to social group after hatching."



sounds a little far fetched to me, seems more likely to be a sales pitch - "Buy a group from us, you'll get at least one male and all/most of the rest will be girls!!!" but hey, who knows?


----------

